# Am I Seeing Things



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

I was just browsing the web and came across a SLQ017P1 sportura watch.

I could not believe the price Â£4570

its reduced mind by Â£1770.01

Who would buy such a watch, it just looks like a sportura to me?

Martyn

Borrowed image


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Too fugly for my liking. :bad:


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

not to my taste either but at Â£4500 how can it be to anybody's taste.

Is this the most expensive seiko available (Not Grand Seiko) ?


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Oww now that is a watch for the quirky, dont think id pay Â£177 for it tbh


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

They can keep it at any price! Why haven't Seiko made a Kinetic chronograph in the traditional style (somebody correct me if I'm wrong)?

This is just over complicated and too fancy. It's obviously got an automobile theme - an association which puts me off from the outset.

A.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I found it at Â£2799 - bargain! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

seiko usually do aesthetics quite well i think, but bloody hell someone had an off day there.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I suspect that this one was designed after a rather good lunch.....


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

Barryboy said:


> I suspect that this one was designed after a rather good lunch.....


looks like lunch was regurg.....regudg.....regrudgi.......thrown back up.


----------



## vandice (Mar 16, 2008)

s67 said:


> I was just browsing the web and came across a SLQ017P1 sportura watch.
> 
> I could not believe the price Â£4570
> 
> ...


This is a series of LE chronographs with the top of the line kinetic "ultimate chronograph" movement. The price is betw. 2-3k USD stateside. The calibre is hand-assembled, tested and feature upgraded specs from a normal Sportura. Mainly of interest to collectors. Styling is influenced by a car's instrumental dash.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

According to one site it has a "Energy depletion forewarning function" :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I actually like it - don't like the price though


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I saw these a while ago, hated them, but now quite like them, a little. I wouldnt say no to one.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

vandice said:


> Styling is influenced by a car's instrumental dash.


on what the  barbie jeep ????

no offence to barbie, ken or the matel group intended.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

seiko has done a few of these.....and some of them fetch some big money too


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

> Styling is influenced by a car's instrumental dash.


Yeah, I noticed. Pity they weren't influenced by a watch.

What an absolutely horrible looking piece of junk! Urghchk! :yucky:

V


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Seriously though, these multi-dials must be so collectible. I don't like it; wouldn't wear it myself - but the thing I love about Seiko is they never seem afraid to experiment with risky designs. Possibly what makes them such a market leader. I love the fact Seiko are synonymous with fine quality, hi-end timepieces, yet also produce more affordable models, so anyone can own the brand. A classless brand name yet always classy!

V


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

I was lucky enough to try the one that Roger had...it was superb, the engineering in that piece is just light years ahead of most companies...they are a bit like Rolex.....the biggest critics are usually those who know least about about them and probably never handled one either

Ken


----------

